# What price did you get?



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Just asking around to see if any of you have got a good deal on ferry tickets yet. If you have let me know please.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Nine quid each way with Norfolkline.

Plus £4 fuel surcharge, plus £1 card fee.

Total of £23 return.

Don't think I'll complain about the surcharges! :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I think if I got one for that price I'd wonder if I'd get to the other side without sinking .....


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> I think if I got one for that price I'd wonder if I'd get to the other side without sinking .....


It's one of the DIY mini-ferries and users have to supply their own oars.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Haven't even bothered looking as have plenty of Tescos vouchers to use.
Euro tunnel return at sensible hours, At the most, £40 in vouchers .

peedee


----------



## Chris_s (Jun 5, 2008)

£57.60 with Sea France leaving Aug, ret Sept with reasoable day time sailings.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

£52 with NorfolkLine, out in June, home 6 weeks later. Unsocial hours but who cares!

Costing: £9 each way, £4 fuel surcharge, £30 for vehicle length up to 7m.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We have had to pay £45 to get back into the UK on 8th April. Hope it is a bit warmer by then.

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan.


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Well i don't know how you are all doing such good deals. I am going out on 3rd May returning 7th September 22' foot van plus tow car which i am booking separately, as it is cheaper, silly hours 4am, the best i can do is £156 return with Norfolkline, i might as well use the tunnel at £220 return for the 35 min trip.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Just tried Sea France with the MHF discount and got £96 Return for a 8.5 Meter van 2 adults and 2 kids in August, 10:00 out and 11:00 back. Could get it for less if we wanted to said at night.


Richard...


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Frenchfancy!

I've just had a play with Norfolkline: your dates, although 3 May, a Sunday, doesn't show 4.00am!! The fuel surcharge is now down to £0.02!! 

Motorhome up to 7 metre, £66.02
Car, £36.52

TOTAL: £102.54


----------

